# Your Author Name



## Kyle R (Oct 30, 2013)

*When you’re writing a novel*, how do you decide what author name to use on the cover?
*
Jessica posted this question* on Randy Ingermanson's blog:
_
Hi Randy!
_
_My question is whether I should publish under a pseudonym or not. Unfortunately my name (Jessica Smith) is an incredibly common name and so I share it with at least one already published author, although she writes in a different genre to me and uses her middle name too. Does this mean I should publish under a pseudonym instead? Thank you for taking the time to answer my question!_
​*
Randy sez*: This is a good question and it’s going to affect you for the rest of your publishing career, so it’s worth thinking about carefully.
*
When I started writing*, I though you were “supposed to” use your legal name. So my first several books were all published under the name “Randall Ingermanson.” But NOBODY on the planet calls me “Randall” except telemarketers. Everybody calls me “Randy.” Furthermore, my name is long enough that it causes problems on the cover.
*
So I’ve recently switched* to using the author name “Randy Ingermanson” which feels less formal and more right. Plus it saves two letters on the cover. This has caused me some hassle to make sure that online retailers know that “Randall” and “Randy” are the same person. In the long run, I think it’ll pay off.
*
It would have been smarter* if I’d started off using the right name from the beginning.
*
Jessica, you have several options*, each with advantages and disadvantages, and only you have enough information to decide which is right for you. I don’t know your middle name, so I made one up for you in the examples that follow:



*Use your name*: Jessica Smith
*Use your full name*: Jessica Gretchen Smith
*Use your initials*: J.G. Smith
*Use a pseudonym*
*
The advantage* of using “Jessica Smith” is that it’s the name everybody already knows you by. When your friends and family search for you, they’ll find you easily. The disadvantage is that there’ll be a bit of confusion with that other Jessica Smith. However, she’s done you the favor of using her middle name, which leaves you free to not use yours.
*
The advantage* of using “Jessica Gretchen Smith” is that it mostly removes the confusion with that other Jessica. Mostly, but not completely. However, this solution is less confusing than using “Jessica Smith” so it might be a good bet if your middle name isn’t too long. You do need your name to fit on the cover in a readable size font. That would be the main disadvantage I can see–if it makes your name too long.
*
The advantage* of “J.G. Smith” is that you remove the ambiguity with the other Jessica. However, there might be another “J.G. Smith” out there, so this might just trade one ambiguity for another. Plenty of authors use initials. J.K. Rowling and J.D. Robb seem to have done OK that way. For sure, your name will be short enough so your publisher can put your name in giant letters on the cover. But you’ll always have to remind your family and friends to look for “J.G.” instead of “Jessica”.
*
The advantage* of a pseudonym is that you have almost infinite freedom to choose a name that’s unique, cool, memorable, and short. The disadvantage of a pseudonym is that you have almost infinite freedom to choose a name that’s unique, cool, memorable, and short. Plus you have to constantly explain to people why you don’t use your real name. Plus, if you ever make it big, all those jerks who ignored you in high school will never know and won’t beat themselves up for being awful to you.
*
None of the above* is a really bad option. If your middle name is short enough, then that option might be the best. But it’s up to you.
*
The really critical question* is this: How important is it to avoid the ambiguity?
*
For example*, if you were writing sweet Amish romances and the other Jessica were writing naughty erotica, then it would be Xtremely important and you should try as hard as possible to differentiate your name from hers.
*
However, if you were writing* police procedural mysteries and she were writing category romances, it would probably be not much of a problem and you wouldn’t need to work quite so hard.

---

How will _your_ author name be structured?


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm trying not to put the cart before the horse, so I don't spend much time thinking about it, but I doubt I'll use a pen name.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 30, 2013)

I want to see MY name on the cover.  Mine.  Not some fake pen name.


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 30, 2013)

I think I've the luxury of choosing any option without duplication. - There are certain combinations of names, and surname/initials that seem to work, whilst others do not. - J.K. Rowling seemed like it just had to belong to a successful author!

If the situation arose, it would be my two initials followed by my surname.


----------



## Outiboros (Oct 30, 2013)

If I would ever have the pleasure to worry about these things, the main problem I'd have with my name is how diminutive it is. While in my native language it means 'boat', the English-speaking among us would read 'Boot' and only make the connection with mud, cheap rubber and the smell of sweat.

Then again, it's short and not that common, which works in its favour. I might have to stick with it.


----------



## voltigeur (Oct 30, 2013)

Like J Anfinson I haven’t given this too much thought cause I am not even half way through the book. 

An attorney friend suggested picking a pen name and incorporating it as an LLC in case I get sued. 

But again not putting too much thought into it yet.


----------



## mg357 (Oct 30, 2013)

i use a pen name instead of my actual name


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Oct 30, 2013)

Haven't really thought about this, but I'd probably use my initials as my name is really long.


----------



## Andyfuji (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a habit of signing everything with the monogram 藤 (Fuji).  I'm starting to think it's not such a good idea, for readability's sake.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 30, 2013)

Andyfuji said:


> I have a habit of signing everything with the monogram 藤 (Fuji).  I'm starting to think it's not such a good idea, for readability's sake.



Why not use it?  Prince used to use a symbol for his name that roughly translated meant "hemorrhoid canopic jar hook."

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=singer+prince+symbol&qpvt=singer+prince+symbol&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2013)

> Haven't really thought about this, but I'd probably use my initials as my name is really long.


   Rumpelstiltskin?


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 30, 2013)

I use pen names, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 30, 2013)

I think I might try the name I'd pick if I was to be a gladiator.  _"*Maximus Fluvius Rectus*."_

Yeah, yeah, I know.  It means "the great diarrhea" but kids don't study Latin anymore, so I write some jokes for myself.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 30, 2013)

lol. I thought my names were bad!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm thinking that if I self-publish I'll use a pen-name, but if I try to traditionally publish I'll use my own.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Oct 31, 2013)

My name is Benjamin Cook. Not used in too many places, but common enough for it to be an issue. For this reason, I've been playing with pseudonyms for some time. 

Just can't seem to find a good way to include "ink" in a real-sounding name, though.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 31, 2013)

InkwellMachine said:


> My name is Benjamin Cook. Not used in too many places, but common enough for it to be an issue. For this reason, I've been playing with pseudonyms for some time.
> 
> Just can't seem to find a good way to include "ink" in a real-sounding name, though.



Dean KOONTZ
Stephen KING
Benjamin COOK

Has a nice, mega-author ring to it, don't you think?

Or, you could go with Benjamin Inkwell. Or just, Benjamin INK.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 31, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> Or, you could go with Benjamin Inkwell. Or just, Benjamin INK.



Benjamin, Inc.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Oct 31, 2013)

> Dean KOONTZ
> Stephen KING
> Benjamin COOK
> 
> Has a nice, mega-author ring to it, don't you think?


Perhaps it does. Perhaps I should stick with it _until_ it presents a problem, if ever it does.


----------



## Outiboros (Oct 31, 2013)

InkwellMachine said:


> Perhaps it does. Perhaps I should stick with it _until_ it presents a problem, if ever it does.


Benjamin Cook is the kind of name someone would take as a pseudonym. I'd say keep it and keep it close.


----------



## ppsage (Oct 31, 2013)

[QUOTEJust can't seem to find a good way to include "ink" in a real-sounding name, though.[/QUOTE] Wellink?


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 31, 2013)

Stephen Kink? Jonathan Livinkston Seagull? Umberto Inko?


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Oct 31, 2013)

InkwellMachine said:


> My name is Benjamin Cook. Not used in too many places, but common enough for it to be an issue. For this reason, I've been playing with pseudonyms for some time.
> 
> Just can't seem to find a good way to include "ink" in a real-sounding name, though.



Linkoln Cook?


----------



## Mutimir (Oct 31, 2013)

What's in a name?


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Nov 2, 2013)

My two surnames are Japanese, so I think I'll use the shorter one. As for my first name... It's Tamiris, and my only western name, but somehow people always write it wrong (Tamires, Thamires, Thamirys...), so I think my nickname will be a better option, since it's easier and still feels like "my name".

The only problem is... My nick is a Japanese name. Aya. I love it, but I wonder if it will be weird publishing with a completely Japanese name in Brazil...


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 2, 2013)

Lyra Laurant said:


> My two surnames are Japanese, so I think I'll use the shorter one. As for my first name... It's Tamiris, and my only western name, but somehow people always write it wrong (Tamires, Thamires, Thamirys...), so I think my nickname will be a better option, since it's easier and still feels like "my name".
> 
> The only problem is... My nick is a Japanese name. Aya. I love it, but I wonder if it will be weird publishing with a completely Japanese name in Brazil...



Aya Tamiris may be two first names, but the combination would look great on the cover of a book. - With a good blurb, it would be just the kind of name that would inspire me to impulse buy! 

(Comment from a UK resident)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 2, 2013)

I used my real name on the book, there is already confusion between 'Olly' and 'Oliver', I am really not sure which I should have gone with.

Having said that I once had a pm from someone saying that 'Olly Buckle' is a really good name, and how did I think of it?


----------



## Tan (Nov 2, 2013)

i haven't thought too much about my author name, i was thinking something like T.R. Davis...but that would be copying J.K. Rowling so I dunno.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Nov 2, 2013)

My pen name will be Viktoricus Fergoozo. My real name is Bee Brian. (Bee is first name, Brian is last name) It's a weird name, but I'd rather much have an even weirder name. Viktoricus Fergoozo.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 2, 2013)

InkwellMachine said:


> My name is Benjamin Cook. Not used in too many places, but common enough for it to be an issue. For this reason, I've been playing with pseudonyms for some time.
> 
> Just can't seem to find a good way to include "ink" in a real-sounding name, though.



Benjamin Inkfeather?

Or is that too blasé?


----------



## Schrody (Nov 3, 2013)

Pseudonym was always no-no for me.


----------

